# Tour of California, Feb 18-25, Let's go.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, it is here sooner than y'all expected it. It is the great American road race and it will be bigger and better than last year. Of course that depends on us too and how much support we show.

The Euros are here btw. The team CSC armada with 25 riders and 5 cars were climbing up Hicks road this weekend. They saw my mtbr jersey and all waved. 

Who's going to what stage. If you're going to call in sick, Wed Feb 20 looks like the day to contract a virus.
http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage3.html

Last year, thousands and thousands of us were at the Sierra Road climb. Ride up, party with an angel, watch th riders, go to downtown SJ, party.

Who's in and what stage?


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

Stage 3 Sierra for me - alright who's bringing the paint and rollers, BBQ, and beer :aureola: 

If you want to drive up there plan driving up by 8AM - last year the closed the road to cars at around this time. You can drive your bikes up and ride up and down sierra or felter/calaveras as many did last year. Great place to get an early start to hang out and meet up with a bunch of hard core riders like yerselves. It defiantley was like a party atmosphere up there last year and never thought I'd see the day that we can have a piece of the TdF type of action in our backyard  .


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

For those who wish to assist, a volunteer meeting is in SJ TODAY! See http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Tour/volunteer.html for details on volunteering.

COURSE MARSHAL VOLUNTEER ORIENTATION IS TOMORROW!

WEDNESDAY, FEBRUARY 7, 2007 – 7:00PM

SAN JOSE CITY HALL, COUNCIL CHAMBERS
200 East Santa Clara St.
San Jose, CA 95113

The Course Marshal Volunteer Orientation for the Stage 3 Finish in San Jose is Tomorrow, Wednesday, February 7, 2007 from 7:00 – 8:00pm at the City Council Chambers at San Jose City Hall. It is highly recommended that all Course Marshals attend. Please read carefully the attached Volunteer Handbook prior to the orientation and come prepared with any questions you may have. 

Directions to City Hall: http://www.sanjoseca.gov/newCityHall/gettingThere.asp

Location of Council Chambers in City Hall: http://www.sanjoseca.gov/newCityHall/maps.asp?map=basic

We recommend parking in the 4th Street Garage off of San Fernando St. Most metered parking and city / public lots in downtown San Jose are free after 6 p.m. The City Hall Parking Garage will not be available.

More Volunteers Needed – We continue to look for volunteers in the areas of Site Decoration, Site Restoration, Sweepstakes/Survey Taker, and most importantly, Course Marshals. Please send anyone interested in volunteering to www.amgentourofcalifornia.com to register.

Please look out for future emails with updates and feel free to contact me at [email protected] or 408-288-2936 with any further questions. Please see the second attachment for information on an exciting kick-off event.

Your participation as a volunteer is an essential part of the success of the 2007 Amgen Tour of California. As a Course Marshal, you will play an integral role in keeping the athletes and spectators safe. We greatly appreciate your participation as a volunteer and we couldn’t do it without you! 

Look forward to seeing you at orientation TOMORROW!

Thank you very much,

Stacy Wong

On the day of the event, reporting times will vary, but the approximate window of time Course Marshals will be required is 11:00am to 2:30pm

Stacy Wong
Event & Program Manager
San Jose Sports Authority
55 Almaden Boulevard, Suite 210
San Jose, CA 95113

Direct: 408.288.2936
Fax: 408.278.1868

[email protected]
www.sjsa.org


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i'll be there in downtown san jose..cheering on my idol, basso.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

What is their scheduled arrival time on Sierra road?

Rollcall on who's going to be on top of Sierra road. We should form a big mtbr/roadbikereview contingent up there.

francis


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm going Sunday and Tuesday for sure. Might slip in Monday in Santa Rosa if work is slow and the timing's right.

Sunday I'm bringing the family and we'll walk the course like I did last year. Tuesday looks like I'll be hanging out at the intermediate sprint in front of my local shop in Davis and might head to Sac for the finish.


----------



## orng_crsh (Jan 8, 2007)

francois said:


> What is their scheduled arrival time on Sierra road?
> 
> francis


Last year they rolled in around 2:30PM - plenty of time to ride and party up there


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

francois said:


> What is their scheduled arrival time on Sierra road?
> 
> Rollcall on who's going to be on top of Sierra road. We should form a big mtbr/roadbikereview contingent up there.
> 
> francis



Im in.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Ditto that. Sunday & Tuesday for me. I'll be watching the final 3 circuit laps somewhere near the finish line at the state capitol.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

I should be at most stages this year and I'm hosting the Tour of California Grassy Knoll Project again. Here are 1700 photos and videos from last year's race to add to your photo preview including 370 photos and video from Sierra-Grade stage contributed by spectators.

The offiicial site hasn't posted the route timetable so it's not known when they should arrive at Sierra-Grade, but people show up early for road painting and bike only parking.

see you out there,
Steve


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2007/stage3-log.pdf is the timetable or 1:56 - 2:26pm for the KOM at Sierra


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Route timetable for Stage #3 posted here:

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2007/stage3-log.pdf


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Squizzle said:


> Route timetable for Stage #3 posted here:
> 
> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2007/stage3-log.pdf


Thanks. I didn't see it on the official site when I checked.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Just the SF prologue for me. Should be there with a few friends...getting up earlier this year so I can get to the top of the hill and grab a front row spot. If anyone is looking for someone to chill with and maybe grab a bite somewhere after the race, send me a pm.


----------



## scmtnboy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Sierra Road*

I am definately in. Wanted to make it last year but only watched the TT. Will be looking forward to riding this climb and watching the action. If any one wants to carpool from Santa Cruz let me know.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

travis200 said:


> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2007/stage3-log.pdf is the timetable or 1:56 - 2:26pm for the KOM at Sierra



So I would say, meet at Piedmont and Sierra at 12:30 and start climbing. It takes them about 13 minutes to climb that so it'll take me about 30 minutes. 

Bring cowbells and costumes.

:idea:,

francois


----------



## bob338 (Apr 11, 2005)

xxxxxx


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

scmtnboy said:


> I am definately in. Wanted to make it last year but only watched the TT. Will be looking forward to riding this climb and watching the action. If any one wants to carpool from Santa Cruz let me know.



We can hook up at my shop at 17 and Camden and go from theree if ya want.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

francois said:


> What is their scheduled arrival time on Sierra road?
> 
> Rollcall on who's going to be on top of Sierra road. We should form a big mtbr/roadbikereview contingent up there.
> 
> francis


Assuming I can get off work that day, count me in!


----------



## vuduvgn (Jul 7, 2004)

The wife and I will be there Sunday.
We were thinking of hanging out near the top of the climb. Anybody recommend a place?
Also, what kind of crowds are going to be there? How early should we arrive to be able to see some action?

Thanks ye.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

vuduvgn said:


> The wife and I will be there Sunday.
> We were thinking of hanging out near the top of the climb. Anybody recommend a place?
> Also, what kind of crowds are going to be there? How early should we arrive to be able to see some action?
> 
> Thanks ye.


If the weather is nice, you should expect crowds all the way up the hill, with the crowds being so thick near the top that walking or seeing anything will be hard. The best places to watch are on the steepest parts of the hill, but that is also where the biggest crowds will be, so finding a good spot will be difficult unless you arrive very early. If you want to see all the racers, you might be better off on the lower part of the course where the sidewalks are wider and the spectators are more spread out.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

*rider numbers?*

Does anyone know where I can find a list of the rider numbers for the Tour of California? Thanks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

tv schedule, fyi.


 *Prologue*
Sunday, February 18th 2pm-4pm PST (5pm-7pm EST)

*Stage 1*
Monday, February 19th 8pm-9pm PST (11pm-12am EST)

*Stage 2*
Tuesday, February 20th 8pm-9pm PST (11pm-12am EST)

*Stage 3*
Wednesday, February 21st 8pm-9pm PST (11pm-12am EST) 

*Stage 4*
Thursday, February 22nd 8pm-9pm PST (11pm-12am EST) 

*Stage 5*
Friday, February 23rd 8pm-9pm PST (11pm-12am EST)

*Stage 6*
Saturday, February 24th 8pm-9pm PST (11pm-12am EST) 

*Stage 7*
Sunday, February 25th 2pm-4pm PST (5pm-7pm EST)


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

johnny99 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a list of the rider numbers for the Tour of California? Thanks.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2007/feb07/california07/?id=startlist


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Steephill, thank you very much. Having this list last year made the experience so much better. Also made me very popular with everyone standing around me going "who's that?"


----------

